# NEW :: CHRIS KNOTT - 3 years' GAP Cover from just £82.34



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, you read it right - our all NEW 3-year GAP Cover really does cost just £82.34 for vehicles valued under £15,000 and even vehicles valued at £75,000 can be covered for only £238.04.

Don't take the dealer's product until you've checked out *Chris Knott GAP Insurance*.

*Two types of cover*
You can either buy our Combination GAP cover within the first 90 days of ownership to guarantee the invoice or finance value (whichever is greater) in the event of a total write-off or, at anytime thereafter, our Valuation GAP cover which freezes your car's current value for the next 3 years (subject to an 8 year old/80,000 mile limit at inception).

Ask us for a stand alone quote or combine the cover with your car insurance - simply call *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477 and follow the 'car insurance' options to find out just how affordable Chris Knott GAP Cover is.

We realise that your 'club car' may fall outside the age or mileage requirements but we find that many people have more than one car. It's common for owners to use their club car as a toy and also have a newer everyday car in the stable. So, if you're thinking of GAP cover for any of your cars, please remember Chris Knott GAP Insurance.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

If you're buying a new MY63 registration car in September and you're considering GAP cover, remember that the dealer's version is often extremely over-priced.

The premium is based on the invoice or finance amount of the car but we have heard of cases where the dealer wanted £399 or more for 3 years' cover on a car bought for £23,995 whereas our price for this same cover is just £112.68 (£15k vehicles are only £82.34).

Check out Chris Knott GAP Cover before you go to the dealership so you know what your options are.

There are details of our Combination GAP Cover here - GAP Cover for new cars.


----------

